# Getting a washboard stomach



## MNGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all my name is Andy I am new to your forum. I live in Minnesota, and with winter coming to an end in a few months I would like to start sculpting my abs for the beach. Does anyone have any tips or advice? I.E. diet, workouts,supplements?


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2011)

Dear Andy, welcome to IronMagazine, you need to ask these questions in the diet and nutrition section


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

MNGuy said:


> Hello all my name is Andy I am new to your forum. I live in Minnesota, and with winter coming to an end in a few months I would like to start sculpting my abs for the beach. Does anyone have any tips or advice? I.E. diet, workouts,supplements?



one key thing to remember: "abs are made in the kitchen!"


----------



## TwisT (Jan 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> one key thing to remember: "abs are made in the kitchen!"



this!

-T


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

Liposuction is very quick and painful.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Liposuction is very quick and painful.



You are not kidding.  Had it once and it felt like hell.  My abs were sore for what seemed like forever and my abs look the same as they did before I had it.


----------



## MNGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the advice Prince. I will put it in effect.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

MNGuy said:


> Thank you for the advice Prince. I will put it in effect.



if you're serious about getting lean and having abs the best way to start is post a sample of your daily diet, everything you eat in a given day.


----------



## MNGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

I am new to this Prince so please go easy on me.

Breakfast
Honeynut Cherios with a cup of skim milk. That is if I eat breakfast for the day

Lunch
I usually have a salad consisting of lettuce,shredded cheddar cheese, crutons, and light Italian dressing.

Dinner 
That varies but some things I do eat regularly are
Ham steaks
Tacos
Little smokies
Instant potatoes
Canned vegetables

One other note. Mt Dew is my vice. 
I know it is going to be an uphill battle, but with your advice I know I can achieve my goals. Please don't be too hard on me people. Can you suggest a meal plan?


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 22, 2011)

Try checking out the sticky on bulking and cutting. Remember abs are made in the kitchen


----------



## simran (Jan 22, 2011)

To get flat stomach you need to some flat stomach exercises that helps you to maintain your body.There are many types of exercises that you can try.You can also visit the site below to get the information about exercises.

  exercises-to-lose-stomach-fat.yourhealthorbit.com/


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 22, 2011)

The good news is that there are some easy changes to your diet that will have a dramatic effect.  First and foremost, you need to cut your fat, sugar and sodium.  Think non-fat, low sugar and low sodium everything (when grocery shopping).  Ditch the cans and prepackaged foods.  Every meal needs to consist of some proportion of protein, carb’s and fat.  Without all that stats of your current diet or current body fat, I can't speak to what will be most beneficial, but to keep it simple...up your protein, eat moderate carb’s and keep fat to a minimum (read all food labels).  Good protein choices would be flank stank, boneless-skinless chicken, ground turkey or beef (7% fat), tilapia, tuna or salmon. Now for the carb’s...I prefer baked or grilled yams, brown rice and on occasion, baked or boiled potatoes.  Pasta is OK too, but in moderation and consider the sauce you put on it.  I like a basic tomato and basil.  Before we leave the carb section, you need to eat green veggies (broccoli, brussel sprouts, asparagus, lettuce, etc.).  For the fat, well in my opinion...it will take care of itself.  If you eat the above, you will not need to add any additional fat to your diet.  In addition, I would keep all dairy to a minimum (cheese, milk, etc), unless its non fat.  

So, this is overly simplistic and is the bare minimum for changing your body fat percentages and you will definitely need to invest time in doing some quality cardio.  For starters, if you can (check with you Doc first), start with 20 minutes of cardio (run, bike, swim, whatever) then work your way to 30, 40 then 60 minutes per day.  Your cardio should be around 60% of your max effort (ideal for burning fat).

And finally...get a trainer to show you some effective and appropriate exercises for strengthening your core (abs).  In my opinion, this is the least important part of the equation.  You can do ab exercises until you are blue in the face, but if you don't have  a cardio and diet plan to support your efforts, you’ll never have a "washboard" stomach.  Remember, getting lean is all about diet, cardio, discipline and then...training.

Good Luck!


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> The good news is that there are some easy changes to your diet that will have a dramatic effect.  First and foremost, you need to cut your fat, sugar and sodium.


No. You don't. 


Runner22 said:


> Think non-fat, low sugar and low sodium everything (when grocery shopping).


Please don't follow this advice. 


Runner22 said:


> Ditch the cans and prepackaged foods.


This part is prudent, for anyone. 



Runner22 said:


> Every meal needs to consist of some proportion of protein, carb???s and fat.


This part doesn't matter at all. 


Runner22 said:


> Without all that stats of your current diet or current body fat, I can't speak to what will be most beneficial, but to keep it simple...up your protein, eat moderate carb???s and keep fat to a minimum (read all food labels).


I diet on high-fat. I wouldn't recommend a low fat diet for cutting. You may personally prefer it, but it's not the only way to do it. 


Runner22 said:


> Good protein choices would be flank stank, boneless-skinless chicken, ground turkey or beef (7% fat), tilapia, tuna or salmon.


Or sirloin. Or bison. Or pork. Basically whatever meat's on sale. 



Runner22 said:


> Now for the carb???s...I prefer baked or grilled yams, brown rice and on occasion, baked or boiled potatoes.  Pasta is OK too, but in moderation and consider the sauce you put on it.


I prefer white rice, but really it doesn't matter. 


Runner22 said:


> I like a basic tomato and basil.  Before we leave the carb section, you need to eat green veggies (broccoli, brussel sprouts, asparagus, lettuce, etc.).  For the fat, well in my opinion...it will take care of itself.  If you eat the above, you will not need to add any additional fat to your diet.


Try to get in at least half a gram of fat per pound lean mass. Higher is fine, but there are calories to consider. I highly recommend at least 10g of fish oil daily as well. 


Runner22 said:


> In addition, I would keep all dairy to a minimum (cheese, milk, etc), unless its non fat.


I eat a lot of dairy. Not everyone follows runner's guidelines for cutting. 



Runner22 said:


> So, this is overly simplistic and is the bare minimum for changing your body fat percentages and you will definitely need to invest time in doing some quality cardio.  For starters, if you can (check with you Doc first), start with 20 minutes of cardio (run, bike, swim, whatever) then work your way to 30, 40 then 60 minutes per day.  Your cardio should be around 60% of your max effort (ideal for burning fat).


Cardio can help, but it's truly not necessary for cutting, not until you're trying to get ready for stage. 



Runner22 said:


> And finally...get a trainer to show you some effective and appropriate exercises for strengthening your core (abs).


Very few trainers are worth hiring. If you squat, deadlift and do chinups, you'll hit your core plenty. 


Runner22 said:


> In my opinion, this is the least important part of the equation.  You can do ab exercises until you are blue in the face, but if you don't have  a cardio and diet plan to support your efforts, you???ll never have a "washboard" stomach.  Remember, getting lean is all about diet, cardio, discipline and then...training.
> 
> Good Luck!


Getting lean is all about lifting heavy while eating at a deficit. Runner22's outlined one way to do it, but it's not the only way. Please read the link in my sig on getting started for another way to do this.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like he was looking for a beach body, not getting on stage. Based upon his diet, it would take him years to achieve. I offered a few no-nonsense and health stabilizing ideas that will go far beyond good "abs at a beach". Eating is a way of life...not a diet. Diet supports your workouts and not the other way around. If you want to bulk and stay lean (hard to do with out "supps"), we'll thats another conversation.

By the way...I was a accomplished football player, sprinter and compettive bodybuilder (amateur). As the years went on (got older)..Running provided my rush and now it's my thing. Now I eat cleaner and smarter than ever, train lighter and I'm more concerned about my longevity in any sport....period. That being said, it works for me, take my advice with a grain of salt and find what works for you.

Good luck!


----------



## MNGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice. Signing up for this site is the best thing I could have done. With great advice, and support like this I will reach my goals. Thanks a lot everyone. I look forward to corresponding more.


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Sounds like he was looking for a beach body, not getting on stage. Based upon his diet, it would take him years to achieve. I offered a few no-nonsense and health stabilizing ideas that will go far beyond good "abs at a beach". Eating is a way of life...not a diet. Diet supports your workouts and not the other way around. If you want to bulk and stay lean (hard to do with out "supps"), we'll thats another conversation.


It is, but I'm a lifestyle athlete myself. I was fat for about twenty years - actually, I was a fat runner for the last ten of those years - and I've kept my weight down since 2001 by following the advice I just gave. 



> By the way...I was a accomplished football player, sprinter and compettive bodybuilder (amateur). As the years went on (got older)..Running provided my rush and now it's my thing. Now I eat cleaner and smarter than ever, train lighter and I'm more concerned about my longevity in any sport....period. That being said, it works for me, take my advice with a grain of salt and find what works for you.
> 
> Good luck!



Listen, the way you did it works. A lot of things work. But there are  easier, more comfortable things that also work and it's important to  know this.

If I tried to diet down the way you did, I would have been too hungry - and thus I would have failed. In fact, I did try - during my "fat jogger" years. I tried for a long time - it's amazing how hungry running makes me. 

Not you, runner?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2011)

*Here is my advice for someone that is new to bodybuilding/fitness....*

*1. *Don't do too much too quickly, nor overly drastic.

*2.* Start out slow and simple, e.g. clean up your diet a little, don't get into an overcomplicated strict diet, that typically ends up failure. Instead just cut down on fast food, sugars, soda pop, etc, and try and eat quality food, e.g. real food, not processed crap.

*3.* Don't expect too much too soon, e.g. if you have 30lbs of fat to lose expect that to take you 4 to 5 months, remember it took you years to gain all of the fat.

*4.* Don't make the mistake of doing a shitload of cardio, you're actually better off lifting weights. I am not saying cardio is bad, just don't think its the most important part of getting lean. You may burn a few hundred calories doing cardio, however when you lift weights and gain muscle you increase your metabolism 24/7, muscles need fuel.

*5.* If you plan to start working-out start out slow, maybe do two full body work-outs per week, then gradually increase as you start to adapt.

*6.* Forget supplements except for basics like a multi-viatmin, EFA's and whey protein. There is no magic fat loss pill, if there were everyone would be lean.

*7.* Try and eat 1 gram of protein per pound of lean body mass, e.g. if you weigh 200lbs and your body fat is 25% then you would shoot for 150grams of protein per day, not 200grams. Once you start gaining muscle mass you may need to adjust your protein intake.

*8.* Start out slow and keep things simple and make short term goals as well as long term goals, and they all need to be realistic and attainable.

*9.* Make sure you eat 1 or 2 cheat meals each week, don't go crazy just eat some foods that you enjoy, that really helps keep your sanity as well as the ability to continue living your new healthy lifestyle.

*10.* You have to make a lifestyle change that you can live with, that is why "fad diets" never work, you have to change the way you eat in a way that you can live with forever, not just a few months.

*11.* Don't measure your progress by a scale, especially if you plan to start lifting weights, you will lose fat and gain muscle and the scale won't change, instead use the mirror.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 23, 2011)

MNGuy said:


> Thank you for all the advice. Signing up for this site is the best thing I could have done. With great advice, and support like this I will reach my goals. Thanks a lot everyone. I look forward to corresponding more.


 

You're very welcome!  The cool thing about IM is that there are a lot of knowledgeable individuals around (much more than myself).  Keep asking questions and find what works best for you.  Remember if it was easy, everyone would have a washboard stomach J  Train hard (within your limits), train smart and most importantly???have fun! 

Good Luck!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 23, 2011)

i wonder what Builts ab's currently look like?


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 23, 2011)

Built said:


> It is, but I'm a lifestyle athlete myself. I was fat for about twenty years - actually, I was a fat runner for the last ten of those years - and I've kept my weight down since 2001 by following the advice I just gave.
> 
> You're right...there are a thousand ways to skin a cat.  Finding what works for you is half the trick.  Congrats on your success!  Keep it up!
> 
> ...


 
I get hungry just like the rest of them, but I eat 6-7 small meals a day to keep my blood sugar steady.  I also include foods that are moderately high in fiber, so that my digestion slows a bit and I'm not hungry all the time.  If I keep my diet clean during the week, I often indulge in a cheat meal on the weekends.  At that point???anything goes.  I can see how my advice may be a bit over the top for some.  I???m just passionate about my passion.

Take care my friend???


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I get hungry just like the rest of them, but I eat 6-7 small meals a day to keep my blood sugar steady.  I also include foods that are moderately high in fiber, so that my digestion slows a bit and I'm not hungry all the time.  If I keep my diet clean during the week, I often indulge in a cheat meal on the weekends.  At that point???anything goes.  I can see how my advice may be a bit over the top for some.  I???m just passionate about my passion.
> 
> Take care my friend???



You should give her advice a try.  Really, I was in your shoes at one point like 2-3 years ago.  I even remember arguing a bit with her - don't eat 6 meals a day?  What blasphemy is this!

Once I listened to her advice, I got leaner then I'd ever been before.  I was also less hungry.  That was without doing any cardio, period.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 23, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> You should give her advice a try. Really, I was in your shoes at one point like 2-3 years ago. I even remember arguing a bit with her - don't eat 6 meals a day? What blasphemy is this!
> 
> Once I listened to her advice, I got leaner then I'd ever been before. I was also less hungry. That was without doing any cardio, period.


 
OK...I'm game and always open to learning new ideas and perspectives. I have been following this same lifestyle for nearly 18 years.  My body fat never exceeds 14% and when I'm training, it's in the 8-10% range.  More importantly, my labs have not changed much since I was 19, but ironically my TC, HDL and LDL levels have all improved, along with my blood pressure and resting heart rate.  As long as we are talking about foods and how they affect the body aesthetically, we should also consider how they affect our inner bodies and over health.  I have to admit that a diet rich in fat (unless the ones I stated) above, can be very risky and potentiate heart disease, high blood pressure, etc (over time).  If I'm wrong about this...I'll humbly sit back and wait to be schooled.

So, I'm all ears and looking forward to hearing more...

Good night, folks???


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I have to admit that a diet rich in fat (unless the ones I stated) above, can be very risky and potentiate heart disease, high blood pressure, etc (over time).  If I'm wrong about this...I'll humbly sit back and wait to be schooled.



You'd think so, but from what I recall a high fat diet is only moderately 'dangerous' when you're in a hypercaloric state.  If you're in ketosis and a hypocaloric state like suggested, the FFAs in your bloodstream are actively being burned off and don't hang around to cause problems.  It's also very important to differentiate between the types of fats.  100g of monos versus 100g of trans fats - one helps you produce test like crazy, the other gives you a heart attack.

That said what works for you works for you.  Bodybuilders certainly got lean as hell following the "old" mentality which should just go to prove that most of these variables are just for comfort, it still boils down to calories in vs calories out.


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner, athletes have been getting - and staying - healthy and lean  eating old-school clean, six meals a day for a long time. My problem is  that I wasn't always athletic, and former fatties like me need a lot of strategy to keep appetite under control. Some of these tricks include eating a lot more fat than I used to, virtually no grain, and remaining fasted for more than 12 hours every day. And eating just a few large meals, with no snacks. 

It all works. If you're comfortable with the way you diet, leave it alone. The good news is that meal frequency and even meal composition don't matter much, outside of comfort (given sufficient protein, healthy fat, fibre, and a calorie target).

I'll urge you to read up on some fat mythology. Saturated animal fats like lard, butterfat and egg yolks are healthy fats, as are the fats in walnuts, macadamias, coconuts and all other edible nuts. So is olive oil and so are fatty fish. Vegetable oils should be avoided. Transfats don't even count as food. 




ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> i wonder what Builts ab's currently look like?



You can't grate cheese on them, but you can see 'em. I'm about 19% bodyfat right now - end of The Bulking Season of our People (aka Christmas holidays). I stay under 20% year round. I'm 14% in my avatar pic. Thanks for asking. 



Prince said:


> *Here is my advice for someone that is new to bodybuilding/fitness....*
> 
> *1. *Don't do too much too quickly, nor overly drastic.
> 
> ...



This was a great post.


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> You'd think so, but from what I recall a high fat diet is only moderately 'dangerous' when you're in a hypercaloric state.  If you're in ketosis and a hypocaloric state like suggested, the FFAs in your bloodstream are actively being burned off and don't hang around to cause problems.
> 
> That said what works for you works for you.  Bodybuilders certainly got lean as hell following the "old" mentality which should just go to prove that most of these variables are just for comfort, it still boils down to calories in vs calories out.


Danzik, I should have just let you answer - you hit all the salient points with the elegance of brevity.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah...I suppose I'm old school (lol).  Alrighty though...I'll do some research and maybe there is another or even better way.  

Nice chattin with ya all - have a good one!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 24, 2011)

MNGuy, you came to the right place.  We have so many educated people here.  I agree with Prince, make slow suttle changes.  Lessen the Dew intake would be a great step in the right direction.  There is at least 40 grams of sugar per 12 oz of soda.  2 or 3 of those a day is a lot of wasted calories.  

Good luck


----------



## Built (Jan 24, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> MNGuy, you came to the right place. We have so many educated people here. I agree with Prince, make slow suttle changes. Lessen the Dew intake would be a great step in the right direction. There is at least 40 grams of sugar per 12 oz of soda. 2 or 3 of those a day is a lot of wasted calories.
> 
> Good luck


Isn't that just nuts? Imagine how many people drink these things all day! Three of these would have a whopping 120g of sugar, half of which is fructose. That'll overload your liver in a hurry - hellooo gout, type II diabetes, non-alcoholic fatty liver disease and elevated cholesterol!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

Built said:


> Isn't that just nuts? Imagine how many people drink these things all day! Three of these would have a whopping 120g of sugar, half of which is fructose. That'll overload your liver in a hurry - hellooo gout, type II diabetes, non-alcoholic fatty liver disease and elevated cholesterol!



Right!  Not that what I was drinking was any better, but I drank 2 diet Mnt. Dews a day.  That was some pretty toxic stuff I was feeling my body.  Now my caffeine intake comes from green tea.  Much healthier choice


----------



## MNGuy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice everyone. I will follow your guidelines Prince.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

What?!!!?  Prince, what the heck does he know, lol.  Kidding, Prince has taught me most all I know.  I have learned a few things hanging around the board, and from some past trainers as well.  Yes Prince, past trainers.  There is a lot of people here with a lot of great knowledge.  Check out Built, she is very updated in diet and nutrition.  Her knowledge far surpasses many


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

> Check out Built, she is very updated in diet and nutrition. Her knowledge far surpasses many


 
^ yeah but youre way hotter though. Jus' sayin....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Fantastico.  
Why does your status say  ?  R u being funny or is this something that needs to be fixed


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

lol no, all is well. Prince hasnt banned me...Yet


----------

